# Hedgehog Photoshoot!



## Cinder (Jun 24, 2010)

So the last couple of days i've been going photo crazy! My mom is going to be keeping my cinder boy after i move and i'm going to miss him like mad. but my moms so inlove with him i coulden't say no. And Iris is Such a pretty girl how could one not take pics of her! a little back round on both of them. Cinder came from someone who had "her" on Craigslist in Buffalo MN It was a bad experiance one i'll never deal with again. I got Iris for a freind who after meeting cinder fell in Love. When i went to pick her up i realized i was quite lucky the person had emailed me. She was dirty nasty and skinny. I gave her to my freind and all was well. Then my freind ended up pregnante and decided she wouldent have time for her pretty girl anymore so she came back to me. Iris is the albino one and cinder's well the other one. Iris dosn't seem albino to me though because her quills are banded. and i thought albinos were all white ~go's to the color chart~ but anyway enough of my blabbering. Photo shoot!

http://s1115.photobucket.com/albums/k546/Plushie_Bunneh/Hedgehog Photoshoot/

THats just a few of the pics. there'll be more to come later tonight i'll post when i've added more Enjoy ^ ^


----------



## Cinder (Jun 24, 2010)

Checked the color chart. she's apricot ^ ^ when i got her i was told she was albino


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So now you have 2 hedgies & they are both GIRLS!?

Very cute pictures!


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Cute pictures. Love the ones with the teeth showing.


----------



## Cinder (Jun 24, 2010)

No cinders a little boy. But i keep an extreamly careful eye on them. they dont get one second alone together there play time is usually outside or on the table so i can always keep an eye on them. My mom usually insists i bring cinder out when iris is out Plus cinder is quite positivly afraid of iris ^ ^ Lol Yea everyone loves that pic. of him. i'm really glad i caught it


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Ok! I understand now! I figured there had been a mix up of some kind, because you put "her" in quotes. Didn't know if that meant they thought Cinder was a boy, but turned out to be a girl or the other way around!

They are both precious!

I have both a boy & girl as well, so I can completely understand.


----------



## Cinder (Jun 24, 2010)

Mhm I did that because when i was talking to the person about getting him. they told me he was a she. and tried to push his mom on me as well. I no more then left her house then i checked and sure enough Cindy was a Cinder Lol


----------

